# What Are Typical Repairs For A New Tt?



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't mean to be a whiner, but....

We are getting ready for our 3rd trip for service (Outback is only 3 months old). The service intake person says our problems are typical a really not that bad. He says he has seen worse on much more expensive units (doesn't make me feel any better). I purchased a new unit figuring there would be a few little thing wrong but that I wouldn't have a bunch of service trips. Am I just being picky? Is this typical like the service guy says?

1st service -- 3 leaks fixed (seals on 2 of the door & a window) couldn't recreate the 4th (no problems again though yet), refrigerator door problems (panel), bathroom door very uneven & some minor stuff since it was already there (caulking, shades)

2nd service -- refrigerator door panel again (shims fell out before we made it home), floor vent fins broken, outside TV mount not secure, 1 leak , some other minor issues

Our 3rd trip -- refrigerator door panel again (fell down this time), counter top seams are raised by the (like wasn't sealed; thought they would use one solid sheet of laminate rather than piecing behind the stove), and mattress (after a couple of uses there were dips as if it were 20 years old)

Some of the little issues I totally understand. I think a lot of my frustration is coming from this silly refrigerator panel. Should I consider another dealership for repairs?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

That seems excessive. We took in our 21RS four times. Fist was the laundry list. Dining table not mounted at the right height on the wall, paneling came loose from walls and ceiling and a couple other things. Don't think they did a thing with the table. They told us they couldn't do anything with the ceiling. Ended up fixing it all myself. Second time screw heads popping off where the lower panel of the rear slide meets the back panel. Third time, same as second but had them adjust the slide supports which they apparently never did before delivery. It's not been a problem since then. Fourth time, AC quit working. It was after the warranty was over. Loose neutral wire in the converter and keystone reimbursed us for the service.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Multiple trips for something on the fridge door means it is time to check out a new dealer. I only had one serious issue that I repaired myself and the dealer reimbursed me for the cost of parts. 99% of what people complain about are valid but too me are so minor it would not be worth the gas, time and frustration of taking it to the dealer and I just repair the issue myself.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I had my 2010 301BQ for just over a year now and haven't had any issues. I did a VERY intense Pre Delivery Inspection of the trailer (2 pages of stuff...all completed in about 3 hrs).

I had the sky light crack over our shower and Marci (from Lakeshore) sent me a replacement for free and a tube of dicor.

If you didn't do a PDI, I suggest you do. Here is the list I created from a combination of others.

Jim's PDI Doc


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well water leaks are a big issue and need to be fixed, no problem there. B-room door crooked, well I would not have bought it. Really I looked mine over and if I saw that, I would have moved on but thats me. The fridge door panel I would have had them fix and re-fix till they got it right. Thats weird to have that many problems. Outside TV mount??? I would tighten it my self, locktite and lock washers work well but thats me. Broken fin, Lowe's for 10 bucks and they are better quality, I had one break. Laminate= Gorilla glue for me. The mattress's are junk...no doubt, I bought a residential one for me and a memory foam for the back one.

Honestly I have had no real issues that went in for repair. Most things I fixed, little stuff like molding falling off or loose. Loose screws all over the place and still coming loose today....Water heater was smoking and a nice guy at a campground told me how to fix it. It was a air/fuel ratio problem. Had a water leak from the AC unit but all the bolts were loose, so I tightened them up. I would say your problems are not major except for the water leaks. Sounds like typical problems to me. Honestly its a quality control issue at the plant for most of your problems or at the dealer, they should have fixed most of that prior to you getting it.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

This was our first travel trailer purchase. I was very excited to get my 250rs locally at the price of the two major Outback Dealers. I had read plenty but became overwhelmed and trusted (I know big mistake). I thought we did inspect it well. We were a little rushed for time and our walk-though was delayed a little. No excuse, I know better. We had signed the papers prior to PDI (is that normal?) I guess I should have insisted on doing the inspection first.

Some issues my DH would have fixed himself but since we were going again for the refrigerator figured the dealership should fix it while it was there. The bathroom door, I didn't notice until later the hinge side was not flush door closed OK though (it fine now, I hope). Guess I need to learn how to be more patient and observe better.

Not much I can do now. I have requested a new refrigerator door panel (dealership said the have to measure). Prior to taking in again I will definitely go though the PDI list better so I don't have to make anymore service trips.

I love the layout of the 250RS and we are just back from an awesome two week trip.

Thanks to everyone for you posts.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Always sign after the PDI. Seeing how they respond to that request tells you a lot about the dealer.

I just do not understand the fridge door issue. The doors are all the same on these trailers, what could he have to measure? If one is broken take one from another trailer and buy a replacement for that one.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Good Point about the door. I will make that suggestion. We will see how it goes.

Guess one of lives lessons; don't sign until you have been about to check it thoroughly.

Hopefully when I get all these initial troubles solved, all will be well.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear about all of the trouble your having. Our first tt had no problems at all. And we didn't even have Oregon Campers PDI list. Then when we got our OB, we found a small handful of stuff at our PDI. (thanks to that list) One being several spots on the roof needing calking. So make sure you go up there if you havn't already. Other than that, we have been pretty lucky. Good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I might go so far as to take the frig door OFF and then take it to the dealer and ask them to replace it. That way they have no "leave your trailer here" excuse.

...but that's just me.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having problems,we camped in our trailer at lakeshore and did not even pay for it until later the next morning after the pdi.I hope everthing works out for you.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks

Good idea about taking off the door.

I'm sure things will work out, eventually. Things probably wouldn't seem so bad if they would just fix things right the first time. Funny thing is while you are sitting on hold the advertise fixing things right the first time.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

We had the reefer door panel problem, too. Turns out that the panel support is an "L" shaped bracket along the bottom that is held onto the door with pins. The pins are about 1" long and maybe 3/8" diameter. The pins come out from vibration, the support bracket falls off, and the panel slides down vertically and the bottom hits the floor. The repair guy said that just replacing the pins didn't work permanently--it is/was a design decision by the manufacturer so that they could put different front panels on the doors to match different interiors.

The repair shop solution:

1. took off the reefer door completely.

2. Laid the door flat on a work surface (sawhorses are fine if padded).

3. cleaned the back of the falling panel carefully, and cleaned the reefer door facing carefully.

4. smeared a ton of glue over the door facing, and on the back side of the panel (the side towards the reefer door). He used a relatively slow setting glue so he could move things around for 30 - 45 minutes.

5. Mounted the "L" bracket on the door and put the panel in place. He used new LONGER pins--the old pins did not bottom out in the drilled hole and the new ones were cut to the right length to go to the bottom of the holes. A little daba glue on the pins, too.

6. He then moved the panel around slightly to be just where it should be and let the glue set.

7. Total cost was one hour of labor and four pins! $100.00 and we were about 50 miles from Cheyenne, WY!!! Wadda deal.

He was careful to explain the proposed solution to me before he did the work. The glue means the door panel will never come off, and if you have to replace it, the whole reefer door has to be replaced. I figured that the odds of my having to replace the door panel were somewhere between slim and none, so I went for the "permanent" solution.

Hope this helps. You may find that simply fixing it as we did eliminates a lot of hassle with warranties. My unit was only 3 months old when this happened; I could have waited in Cheyenne for a week or so while Keystone was approving the repairs. And it was Cheyenne Days there and most businesses were shut down for the rodeos, etc. Not worth the time or money to wait. So we just did the repair and boogied on down the road..


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestion. I will tell DH about it tonight.

Dealership is only about 45 min from home. DH has suggested taking it for "measurement" this weekend and bringing it back home. I hate to even use that much gas being our third time. But it beats them having it if we want to use it.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your problems. I hope your dealer gets them squared away for you this time.

We have had only one issue with our 210RS so far. The Jensen TV picture kept getting fuzzy. Apparently a loose connection inside. Called the dealer (2 hours away), drove down there with the tv and they gave us a new tv from another unit on the lot.

The real test is comimg up next week as we are going down to Lancaster/Hershey area and them down to Luray, VA for 9 days. I am expecting the trailer to perform flawlessy......


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeash, I have to say some of this stuff I hear is what my wife always says to me, "Your the only person who will ever notice it" Or "I would have never seen it unless you pointed it out to me" Yet that's the stuff that drives me crazy! I know where you coming from with the fridge door though. That's our toilet leak.

Took three trips and the last one I told them I'm not leaving til I get an entire new one, I'm not saying make a scene, but let it be known your sick of the games and don't have the time. They said they didn't have any in stock and I had a good long laugh as I looked at the 100+ new TT parked out there. Told him I will take any of the ones in the new trailers and promised to never come back for service. have not been back for service....yet, but if an when its going to be a different camping world.

Good luck and try and fix what you can at home, like whats said above a $10 part from home d or lowes is much better than a trip to the dealership. Gas alone will cost you that.


----------

